# Mr. Heater Recall



## huntnlabs

Phone - 800 385 2605 or go here 

SAFETY RECALL 

CPSC, Mr. Heater, Inc. Announce Recall to Replace Certain Big Buddy/Tough Buddy Portable Heaters

In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Mr. Heater, Inc. of Cleveland, Ohio is recalling certain Big Buddy (Model MH18B) and the Tough Buddy (Model MH18B) portable propane heaters. The valve on the propane heaters can leak, posing a fire hazard if an ignition source is present. 



Mr. Heater Big Buddy Mr. Heater Tough Buddy

Model MH18B Model MH18B

(Red with Gray Trim) (Yellow with Black Trim) 

Please note, Mr. Heater Big Buddy's and Tough Buddy's with a Serial Number that ends in an "R" or with the last digits greater than "294431" are not affected and not part of the recall. Serial Numbers of units not affected by the recall are shown on a yellow tag on the back of the unit.

In addition, this recall does not apply to Mr. Heater Portable Buddy MH9B (9000 BTU Heater) or any other Mr. Heater product 

The model and serial numbers are located on the rear panel of the unit. 



The affected Big Buddy heaters, Model MH18B, were sold between September and December 2004 at a number of sporting goods and hardware stores throughout the United States. The affected Tough Buddy heaters, Model MH18B, were sold between September and December 2004 at Lowes. 

Consumers should stop using these portable heaters immediately and follow the steps below to register the product online for repair or replacement. Consumers may also call 800-385-2605 for assistance by phone on how to participate in the recall. If you have experienced a problem with your Big Buddy or Tough Buddy heater, please call this number. 

Step 1: 

Remove Heater from box. 

Step 2: 

Find serial number to list on registration form. Please note, Mr. Heater Big Buddy's and Tough Buddy's with a Serial Number that ends in "R" or with the last digits greater than "294431" are not affected and not part of the recall. Serial Numbers of units not affected by the recall are shown on a yellow tag on the back of the unit. 

Step 3: 

Remove the red control valve. Use a large flat-end screwdriver to gently pry off the knob. (See Figure 1). Discard knob. 



Step 4: 

Visually identify the type of valve control bracket installed on the heater by comparing it to the three photos below: 





Type 1 Control Valve Bracket

2 Screws





Type 1 Control Valve Bracket

2 Screws - One with open screw hole





Type 2 Control Valve Bracket

3 Screws 

Step 5: 

Click here to register your Big Buddy/Tough Buddy online replacement instructions. 

REGISTER


----------

